# Tatuajes: El 67% dan problemas puntuales y el 6% dejan secuelas de salud permanentes.Tintas son de s



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Sep 2015)

Tatuarse nunca ha sido "Consumo Responsable", pero es que no es sólo que uno tire el dinero para empeorar sus perspectivas laborales, es que además corre riesgos toxicológicos.

Referencia científica:

http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(15)60215-X/abstract

Referencias mass miérdicas:

Expertos alertan de los peligros desconocidos de los tatuajes | Ciencia | EL PA

Tatuajes de henna, una​
Los *tatuajes* son como los *piercings* o las *motos*: Una excelente forma de identificar a las personas con las ideas no muy bien estructuradas.

Búsqueda sobre el tema en Pubmed:

tattoo ink - PubMed - NCBI

Algunos papers para ir abriendo boca:

Malignant Melanoma Arising in Red Tattoo Ink. - PubMed - NCBI



>



http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26211826



> little is known about the toxicological risks of the ingredients used. For risk assessment, safe intradermal application of these pigments needs data for toxicity and biokinetics and increased knowledge about the removal of tattoos. Other concerns are the potential for phototoxicity, substance migration, and the possible metabolic conversion of tattoo ink ingredients into toxic substances



http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25949020



> Superficial and deep local infections, systemic infections, allergic reactions, photodermatitis, granulomatous reactions and lichenoid reactions may occur. Skin diseases localised on the tattooed area, such as eczema, psoriasis, lichen planus, and morphea can be occasionally seen. When used as a camouflage technique, colour mismatch and patient dissatisfaction are common complications. On the other hand, regrets after a tattoo are also seen and requests for tattoo removal are rising. Laser tattoo removal using Q-switched lasers are the safest; however, complications can occur. Acute complications include pain, blistering, crusting and pinpoint hemorrhage. Among the delayed complications pigmentary changes, hypopigmentation and hyperpigmentation, paradoxical darkening of cosmetic tattoos and allergic reactions can be seen. Another common complication is the presence of residual pigmentation or ghost images. Scarring and textural changes are potential irreversible complications. In addition, tattoo removal can be a prolonged tedious procedure, particularly with professional tattoos, which are difficult to erase as compared to amateur tattoos. Hence the adage, stop and think before you ink holds very much true in the present scenario.


----------



## Asurbanipal (15 Sep 2015)

Estoy de acuerdo con el hilo. Exceptuando su comparación con quienes tienen motos.


----------



## angek (15 Sep 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los *tatuajes* son como los *piercings* o las *motos*: Una excelente forma de identificar a las personas con las ideas no muy bien estructuradas.




Hay un forero por aquí que tienen como firma un texto algo así: "Dado que todo carece de sentido, estamos obligados a ser extraordinarios" (o algo así). 

En algún punto del acto del cortejo o rito de apareamiento, parece tener más éxito el individuo tatuado, fumador, infantil o agresivo que el racional, reflexivo, respetuoso o pausado.

No creo que sea fácil desvincularse de la mera observación, que lleva a desear tatuarse, empezar a fumar, etc... vs la reflexión que lo incita a uno a no hacerlo jamás. 

Hace falta, creo yo, algo más que teoría y sentido común. 

Y lo digo como autocrítica. No me he tatuado en mi entorno sólo por no ser como los que sí lo hicieron. Por ser diferente o no seguir la borregada. Pero no por fruto de una reflexión a la que ahora sí tengo acceso.

Me refiero a que no es la norma encontrar a personas con las _ideas bien estructuradas_. En cualquier clase social, diría yo.


----------



## Hache (15 Sep 2015)

A Aynrandiano le parece cojonuda la discriminación laboral por llevar tatuajes y ya de paso, afirma que los tatuados no tienen las ideas bien estructuradas. 

Ajá. Qué triste sentido de la "estructuración" el ayrandianista, la verdad. Una penilla. 

Según la teoría Aynrandianista, antes de salir de casa hay que hacer un estudio de riesgos (atropellos, accidentes) pa ir cubierto. Porque si no, se es un irresponsable cabeza loca. El día que se le caiga la lámpara del pasillo encima del cabezón, comprenderá que no todo es controlable en esta vida y que le haría un favor a la humanidad si tratara de no colectivizar a todas horas su neurosis.


----------



## Solve polluti (15 Sep 2015)

Empeorara las perspectivas laborales en España. En los paises con buenos salarios, condiciones de vida, seguridad etc a nadie le importa un cojon que la gente este tatuada o no


----------



## El Jeringuillas (15 Sep 2015)

No me gustan y jamás los llevaría, pero si en el mundo del ocio "de aventura" (paracaidismo, piragua, escalada, submarinismo...) se descartaran a los monitores con piercings y/o tatuajes, quedarían unas dos personas aptas para el puesto de trabajo en todo el territorio nacional.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (15 Sep 2015)

Solve polluti dijo:


> Empeorara las perspectivas laborales en España. En los paises con buenos salarios, condiciones de vida, seguridad etc a nadie le importa un cojon que la gente este tatuada o no



En España hay tanta bobería que todo da problemas laborales, los tatuajes, la edad, el pelo, la ropa, ser feos, tener exceso de formación, no tener mil años de experiencia para ganar un sueldo mierdoso.....etc... eso si, las cualidades o capacidades profesionales del individuo es lo último que se mira y así nos va.

Mucha gente se hace los tatuajes en zonas fáciles de tapar con los uniformes o el vestuario laboral.
.............

Veo que en el artículo se centran mucho en los problemas que ocasiona la tinta roja.

"*Tinta roja: *Se realiza *a base de mercurio* y esto la convierte en una de las tintas más propensas a provocar alergia. La tinta roja también es conocida como sulfuro de mercurio, bermellón, cinabrio. En caso de provocar algún tipo de alergia, ésta suele aparecer años después de haber sido realizado el tatuaje. *Una alternativa a este color, es la tinta color carmín, que se hace a base de insectos y es mucho menos alergénica."*

Publicado en: Tinta para tatuajes: de quÃ© estÃ¡n hechas Tatuajes & Tattoos


----------



## El pernales (15 Sep 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 me encantan sus hilos y son por una razón. Cuestiona todo, lo pone en duda y lo argumenta. Puede tener razón o no, eso depende del criterio de aquel que lo analice, pero una cosa es clara. Quien duda piensa y quien piensa existe. 
en esta sociedad necesitamos mas gente así. Mi enhorabuena


----------



## ME CAGO EN EL EURO (15 Sep 2015)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con el hilo. Exceptuando su comparación con quienes tienen motos.



los moteros en general son bastante retardeds, asi que el autor del hilo no va mal encaminado.


----------



## César Borgia (15 Sep 2015)

Y te pueden contagiar el sida y la hepatitis c.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (15 Sep 2015)

Lo que no me cuadra es por qué no se controlan las tintas de los tatuajes como los alimentos y medicinas, las vas a llevar DENTRO de tu piel.


----------



## JimJones (15 Sep 2015)

Datem dijo:


> Lo que no me cuadra es por qué no se controlan las tintas de los tatuajes como los alimentos y medicinas, las vas a llevar DENTRO de tu piel.



Si se controlan, las tintas de un estudio tienen que estar homologadas.


----------



## desertor (15 Sep 2015)

Los tatuajes en la antigüedad era para señalar a los delincuentes, esclavos, y tal.


No quiero decir que los que lo lleven lo sean, pero reconozco que nunca me han llegado a gustar aunque hayan algunos muy bonitos.


----------



## JimJones (15 Sep 2015)

desertor dijo:


> Los tatuajes en la antigüedad era para señalar a los delincuentes, esclavos, y tal.
> 
> 
> No quiero decir que los que lo lleven lo sean, pero reconozco que nunca me han llegado a gustar aunque hayan algunos muy bonitos.



Cuentelo todo tambien en la antiguedad eran simbolos de valor, honor, y con distintos significados rituales.


----------



## Hontanares (15 Sep 2015)

Marcaje de reses por ganaderos tradicionales de Gredos, provincia de Ávila:

[YOUTUBE]3MSeDr-8FAo[/YOUTUBE]

La diferencia estriba en que los tatuados se dejan hacer a conveniencia, son todo mansedumbre...mientras los potrillos y los chotillos lo ven venir, lo huelen se podría decir, y se espantan, tienen mejor instinto.


----------



## automono (15 Sep 2015)

genial decir a los demas lo que deben o no deben llevar o hacerse en el cuerpo, como han dicho, la apariencia pesa mas que la valia personal.

sobre que el 67% dan problemas, no me creo ese dato ni de lejos.


----------



## Polirisitas (15 Sep 2015)

Pues creo que muchos estarán de acuerdo con que a parte de ser una guarrada infame, son marcas indelebles que no hacen sino compensar serias carencias y fallas psíquicas y emocionales que el individuo no ha sabido resolver por su propia cuenta, sean bonitos o más feos, no dejan de ser un asqueroso menjunje pegado a la epidermis que identifica, por lo menos, al mongoloide profundo de rebaño, recordemos que seguir la moda no es otra cosa que pasar de moda algún día u otro. 
Disfrutad de vuestro sida mental.


----------



## La española (15 Sep 2015)

No me gustan los tatuajes, siento que en casos parece como un acto de rebeldía, o bien para llamar la atención. La foto de esa chica extremadamente tatuada, parece como si fueran seres parasitados. No lo veo nada natural, como el caso de los punkies.


----------



## Señor Morales (15 Sep 2015)

Un tatuaje, como toda modificacion del cuerpo innecesaria como piercings, culturismo y demas, es una ofensa a Dios y una via de entrada al diablfensa leve cierto, pero innecesaria. 

Para tatuajes estupidos, el del codigo de barras se lleva la palma.


----------



## Lilith Reborn (15 Sep 2015)

Tatuarse es sinonimo de borreguismo. Una manera de marcarse para sentirse especial o diferente y son manada cuantos lo hacen. 

Ademas tiene el agravante que no es reversible.


----------



## Espartano27 (15 Sep 2015)

Los tatuajes son de gentuza tercermundista, razas no blancas primitivas involucionadas y de maricones.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2015 at 18:53 ----------




JimJones dijo:


> Cuentelo todo tambien en la antiguedad eran simbolos de valor, honor, y con distintos significados rituales.



Pero eso eran en tribus negroides en tribus blancas como mucho se pintaban la cara de azul tipo celtas.


----------



## Gorguera (15 Sep 2015)

Los escitas, rus, pictos, godos y Ötzi el "Hombre de Similaun" eran negroides tercermundistas involucionadas y mariconas porque usaban tatuajes...


----------



## El Jeringuillas (15 Sep 2015)

Tengo entendido que los vikingos se tatuaban y no tenían problemas de amariconamiento. Yo lo veo tremendamente antiestético pero no definitorio de la personalidad ni desempeño profesional del tatuado.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (15 Sep 2015)

JimJones dijo:


> Si se controlan, las tintas de un estudio tienen que estar homologadas.



Si, me imagino, pero no creo que sea algo tan estricto como esto:

General Food Law - European Commission

No veas tú todo lo que hay que hacer para que te aprueben un alimento nuevo, cosa que me parece bien.


----------



## Javisklax (16 Sep 2015)

Dejen de hablar sin saber... En España justamente es donde mas restriccion de tintas tenemos, aunque como siempre la unica legal es del mismo tipo y empresa... Monopolio total... Pasan muchísimos controles, pero como sois una panda de indocumentados... He aqui lo que te puede pasar y quien se encarga de la homologacion de las tintas.. 
A la hora de una Inspección... 
De todas formas llamar maricon al que se tatua refleja la poca cultura que se tiene, a cualquiera de nosotros nos pilla un vikingo y nos parte en dos e iban tatuados hasta las cejas... 
Lo dicho luego os tomareis vuestro ibuprofeno para dolores y vuestro loracepam para las depresiones y sabeis?? Es la misma institucion que los controla, panda ignorantes que asco escuchar comentarios de mono


----------



## Der Axe Effekt (16 Sep 2015)

vivimos una época de total degeneración y a los locos y asociales se les ha promocionado y dejado marcar las modas, en la pasarela son los maricones quienes marcan el estereotipo de mujer por ejemplo y lo que tenemos es al pueblo sin sus líderes naturales, totalmente a merced de la "cultura" globalista que no nos fortalece sino que nos enferma.

Los vikingos los celtas o los que querais decir se tatuarian lo que querais pero hoy dia no hace falta ser muy listo para darse cuenta que no tiene nada que ver los que llevan tatuajes ahora, ni el porque ni que llevaban tatuado con esos pueblos luchadores.

Da una pena enorme ver la falta de madurez, de "adultos" siendo rebeldes y empezando a tatuarse con sus 4o años. Pero es un fiel reflejo de lo puñeteramente bien que han hecho el trabajo aborregando a la gente. 

O catarsis o extinción: con este ganado no vamos muy lejos con los mohameds empujando fuerte.


----------



## Come sano (16 Sep 2015)

Cuanto subnormal suelto. En el hilo, quiero decir.


----------



## Sunwukung (16 Sep 2015)

el que dice que es un código de barras el tatuaje, no lo es, es un símbolo de I ching.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2015 at 02:46 ----------

es un hexagrama formado por dos trigramas, fuego y tierra en este caso, si no me equivoco.

Es este: I Ching, Para Siempre: Hexagrama 35, æ™‰ (chin) El Progreso


----------



## JimJones (16 Sep 2015)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Los tatuajes son de gentuza tercermundista, razas no blancas primitivas involucionadas y de maricones.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-sep-2015 at 18:53 ----------
> 
> ...



Viva la cultura y el hablar sin saber, los celtas se tatuaban, los vikingos tambien, en toda Asia se tatuaban, es algo tan viejo como el hombre.

Descubren tatuajes nunca vistos en Ötzi, el «hombre de hielo» - ABC.es

Pero con la impronta judeocristiana implantada en el cerebro normal esta desinformacion.


----------



## autsaider (16 Sep 2015)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Como modificarse el cuerpo es aberrante, prohibiremos las gafas, lentillas, tintes de pelo, maquinillas de afeitar, peluquerías y pendientes. También podríamos prohibir la existencia de gordos y cuerpoescombros que han modificado grotescamente el cuerpo que la naturaleza les dio.
> 
> Celtas, pictos, vikingos: se tatuaban. Hasta se conserva la momia de un escita (indoeuropeo) rubio hasta las trancas, y tatuado a saco:
> 
> ...



Los tatuados son repulsivos.


----------



## YOL (16 Sep 2015)

Tatuarse siempre a sido cosa de gilipollas, sin personalidad, y la mayoria con problemas psicologicos,en todo es de agradecer que los idiotas lo vayan anunciando publicamente,


----------



## Hache (16 Sep 2015)

YOL dijo:


> Tatuarse siempre a sido cosa de gilipollas, sin personalidad, y la mayoria con problemas psicologicos,en todo es de agradecer que los idiotas lo vayan anunciando publicamente,



Mira qué bien!!!! Qué alegría!!!!! 21 años después de hacerme mi único y solitario tatuaje, resulta que aparte de ir como sale de la entrepierna, va a tener la utilidad de que peña como tú no se me acerque. ¡Fantástico filtro! ¡Gracias! :X:X


----------



## Javisklax (16 Sep 2015)

Valla panda de ignorantes los que insultais a quien quiere llevar arte en su cuerpo, no hablo de tatuajes de mierda hablo de verdaderas obras de arte, pero claro si para vosotros ver arte es de gilipollas y de marikas con eso me contestais a todas las preguntas que yo pudiera haceros... 
Las tintas, las agujas, cremas y demas DEBEN DE PASAR UN CONTROL DE LA AGENCIA ESPAÑOLA DEL MEDICAMENTO no veis que subnormalidades dicen algunos?? Valla panda de pedazos de mierda estan echos algunos luego pedireis respeto cuando despreciais la cultura, es como decir que un velazquez debe de tirarse a la basura. 
Por cierto no veo que ningun mongoloide de por aqui me diga nada de cuando se droga con medicamentos, o de cuando se echa una crema antiinflamatoria, antidepresivos,alcoholicos o de cuando os cortais el pelo como justin bieber o cuando teneis una panza de comer burguers y lo peor darselo a vuestros hijos y encima estar felices de que esten en el Mcdonals. Y VENIS AQUI A DECIR QUE LOS TATUAJES SON DE MARICAS, ENFERMOS Y GILIPOLLAS, primero cuidar lo vuestro, miraros y avergonzaros por que es el unico consejo que se os puede dar por que madre mia que pands de subornmales profundos, por que no dejais hacer a la gente lo que quiera, como los que estamos tatuados os dejan poneros como putos cerdos y no os dicen nada por nisiquiera cuidar de vuestros hijos... 
Vergüenza


----------



## autsaider (18 Sep 2015)

Por cierto, según los psicólogos el que se tatua el cuerpo es porque está resentido con sus padres.


----------



## ferengi (8 Oct 2015)

angek dijo:


> Hay un forero por aquí que tienen como firma un texto algo así: "Dado que todo carece de sentido, estamos obligados a ser extraordinarios" (o algo así).
> 
> En algún punto del acto del cortejo o rito de apareamiento, parece tener más éxito el individuo tatuado, fumador, infantil o agresivo que el racional, reflexivo, respetuoso o pausado.
> 
> ...




Bueno si lo que te quiere ligar es a chicas pelo-verde





Que a lo mejor cuando tienes 15 o 20 años, este tipo de personajes hacen gracia (incluso a lo que estan algo mas maduro que para tatuarse a lo loco) tal vez...

En fin, es supongo que tambien un poco a lo que aspiras, si una chica con la que puedse hablar de libros, o de una que te habla de que esta orgullosa de si misma porque lleva 3 dias sin fumar porros superando ya los 30...


----------



## Salaman_kino (8 Oct 2015)

Da igual que se lleven desde la prehistoria y los hayan portado grandes personajes, tatuarse es de subnormales postureros.
Su única finalidad es la de atraer atención a las hembras, ya sea mostrando que perteneces a un colectivo o como que eres alguien cool


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Oct 2015)

Búsqueda sobre el tema en Pubmed:

tattoo ink - PubMed - NCBI

Algunos papers para ir abriendo boca:

Malignant Melanoma Arising in Red Tattoo Ink. - PubMed - NCBI



>



A medical-toxicological view of tattooing. - PubMed - NCBI



> little is known about the toxicological risks of the ingredients used. For risk assessment, safe intradermal application of these pigments needs data for toxicity and biokinetics and increased knowledge about the removal of tattoos. Other concerns are the potential for phototoxicity, substance migration, and the possible metabolic conversion of tattoo ink ingredients into toxic substances



Complications of Tattoos and Tattoo Removal: Stop and Think Before you ink. - PubMed - NCBI



> Superficial and deep local infections, systemic infections, allergic reactions, photodermatitis, granulomatous reactions and lichenoid reactions may occur. Skin diseases localised on the tattooed area, such as eczema, psoriasis, lichen planus, and morphea can be occasionally seen. When used as a camouflage technique, colour mismatch and patient dissatisfaction are common complications. On the other hand, regrets after a tattoo are also seen and requests for tattoo removal are rising. Laser tattoo removal using Q-switched lasers are the safest; however, complications can occur. Acute complications include pain, blistering, crusting and pinpoint hemorrhage. Among the delayed complications pigmentary changes, hypopigmentation and hyperpigmentation, paradoxical darkening of cosmetic tattoos and allergic reactions can be seen. Another common complication is the presence of residual pigmentation or ghost images. Scarring and textural changes are potential irreversible complications. In addition, tattoo removal can be a prolonged tedious procedure, particularly with professional tattoos, which are difficult to erase as compared to amateur tattoos. Hence the adage, stop and think before you ink holds very much true in the present scenario.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Nov 2015)

"Feministas" tatuadas:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ones-grandes-asamblea-feminista-panteras.html

¡Pero qué listas que son!


----------



## jdblazquez (24 Nov 2015)

Nunca me haré un tatuaje, me parece una gilipollez. Que se jodan vamos.


----------



## hijodeputa (24 Nov 2015)

Valentinoys dijo:


> Y te pueden contagiar el sida y la hepatitis c.



Y pincharte porros de Sida.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Nov 2015)

CroKeT! dijo:


> entonces porque una tinta de tatuaje pasa estrictos controles sanitarios?



Para no ser aún más tóxica.

Pese a los "controles sanitarios" sigue teniendo efectos adversos.


----------



## muil (28 Nov 2015)

hijodeputa dijo:


> Y pincharte porros de Sida.



Y las pajas pueden dejarte ciego.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Dic 2015)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ico-amistades-tan-machistas.html#post15681096


----------



## NXVI (14 Dic 2015)

AynRandiano esperaba mas de ti. 

Has mentido en este titular erroneo.

Se refiere a los tatuajes *DE COLORES* que son minoria, la inmensa mayoria son en blanco y negro.


----------



## Nico (14 Dic 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los *tatuajes* son como los *piercings* o las *motos*: Una excelente forma de identificar a las personas con las ideas no muy bien estructuradas.





Para quienes no lo sepan -aunque lo sospechen- la esposa de Ayn Randiano huyó con un motero tatuado y con piercings. De allí su especialización en estos temas y su posterior introducción al mundo de las armas.


----------



## Pirro (14 Dic 2015)

[YOUTUBE]UhdVgieVF9U[/YOUTUBE]

Por amenizar el hilo y tal.


----------



## Gothaus (14 Dic 2015)

Cuando venga el califato, los primeros signos externos para identificar a los infieles pecadores e indignos serán los tatuajes y las perforaciones.


----------



## sex_drogen_und_industrial (14 Dic 2015)

Tengo tatuajes, piercings, conduzco motos de alta cilindrada y a veces digo palabrotas...

Me gusta vivir al límite


----------



## Sunwukung (14 Dic 2015)

> Iniciado por AYN RANDiano2 Ver Mensaje
> Los tatuajes son como los piercings o las motos: Una excelente forma de identificar a las personas con las ideas no muy bien estructuradas.



Para ser rigurosos se debería decir que no tienen las ideas muy claras en el momento de hacerse el tatuaje, las personas pueden evolucionar. 

O también puede ser que en ese aspecto no están siendo espabiladas pero en otros le dan mil vueltas a otras personas que tienen muy claro que tatuarse es una tontería arriesgada.

Ni blanco ni negro, cálculo de probabilidades.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Dic 2015)

Gothaus dijo:


> Cuando venga el califato



Creo que de momento ya no viene (cosas del tito Putín)


----------



## Delta9 (25 Dic 2015)




----------



## Freethinker (25 Dic 2015)

Aunque valoro tus posts por tu sentido crítico y tu negativa a no comulgar con ruedas de molino, aquí tengo que discrepar.

- Empiezas emitiendo un juicio de valor sobre las personas que llevan tatuajes (luego ya tienes unas ideas preconcebidas que vas a intentar apoyar).
- Metes en el mismo saco a los tatuajes de henna, que salvo alergia a la propia henna, no tienen nada de tóxicos. Lo peor es que encima haces mención a la henna adulterada como causa de problemas, no a la henna _per se_.
No comáis. Siempre acaba estallando algún escándalo alimentario.

- Si el problema son las NUEVAS tintas, el problema son las nuevas tintas, no el tatuaje en sí.

- El estudio médico que habla de complicaciones no dice nada del otro mundo. Aparte de infecciones (como todo procedimiento) y la posible toxicidad de algunas tintas no dice nada.
Sí, habla de algunos problemas dermatológicos. ¿Qué incidencia estadística tienen? ¿Confunden correlación con causalidad?
Porque achacar el lupus eritematoso y la psoriasis a un tatuaje...

Hay documentados casos de alergia al semen. Lo siento, chicos, pero ya tienen vuestras novias la excusa que necesitaban. :´(

PD: Las viejas que llevan pendientes de toda la vida y a los que no se llama piercings normalmente, ¿tienen las ideas poco estructuradas?
Porque a ver si a ser como mi madre que le dan mucho asco los piercings pero lleva uno en cada oreja... ::


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Abr 2016)

Freethinker dijo:


> PD: Las viejas que llevan pendientes de toda la vida y a los que no se llama piercings normalmente, ¿tienen las ideas poco estructuradas?
> Porque a ver si a ser como mi madre que le dan mucho asco los piercings pero lleva uno en cada oreja... ::



Los pendientes son otro desastre médico.


----------



## Gorguera (13 Abr 2016)

Da igual. En breves los tatuajes dejarán de ser "para toda la vida" 

Canadiense desarrolla crema que desvanece los tatuajes

Me veo a la gente tatuandose, y quitandoselos como quien se cambia de camiseta xD


----------



## Mabuse (13 Abr 2016)

Hay gente para la que un tatuaje chungo es el menor de sus problemas.


----------



## success-borrado (13 Abr 2016)

sex_drogen_und_industrial dijo:


> Tengo tatuajes, piercings, conduzco motos de alta cilindrada y a veces digo palabrotas...
> 
> Me gusta vivir al límite



¿Estás vacunado?.


----------



## Pzkpfw (13 Abr 2016)

los tatuajes son una lacra.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Abr 2016)

ACORAZADO_YAMATO dijo:


> ¿Tú no eras el bocachanclas que decía que el Tiger I fue un carro de combate nefasto?



El Tiger I era bastante malo, sí.


----------



## JimJones (20 Abr 2016)

en este hilo esta cogido con pinzas...

No te afeites que mira lo que pasa:







y no te dejes barba que tiene germenes.


----------



## Gorguera (20 Abr 2016)

CroKeT! dijo:


> esto es como los hilos de los perros peligrosos "que muerden" que aunque sean 4 vs 2949328049284902384902 casos los chungos vamos a rebuscar noticias y videos negativos para decir que el 100% de algo es malo



Yo no los llamaría solamente perros peligrosos, en todo caso, podríamos llamarlos perros *mortíferos*.

Si dejamos de lado el tema de la agresividad, y haciendo un poco de "abogado del diablo" le damos por un momento la razón a los que gustan de estos perros, pensando que son hipotéticamente igual de agresivos que los otros, nos queda con todo eso una cuestión que sigue situando a esos perros en un nivel diferente del resto de chuchos: 

Un ataque de un pitbull, un dogo argentino o un rottweiler, tiene sí o sí consecuencias mucho más trágicas, desastrosas y sangrientas que el ataque de un yorkshire, un galgo, o un beagle.

Es como los que crian grandes felinos y te sueltan que no les atacan, no les han atacado aún y no corren peligro. Esperate que le ataquen con que sea una vez: se acabó.

Ahora eso sí, para contrarrestar todo lo que he dicho, ponemos un video de un pitbull jugando con pollicos, conejicos, bebés y trayendo una pelotita, que parece ser el pseudoargumento que utilizan esta especie de "progresistas perrunos" que intentan convencerte que la naturaleza, agresividad y peligrosidad de todos los canes es igual, que la culpa es del dueño.

¿No os recuerda remotamente a lo de "la culpa no es de las culturas y razas, la culpa es de su educación"? Pues eso.


----------



## Barruno (20 Abr 2016)

Tengo pocos hilos, pero uno de ellos trataba de la estupidez de los tatus:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?p=12622454
El porqué de los tatuajes.... No lo entiendo....

Tias guapas y buenorras jodiendo su belleza con incrustaciones de pinturas en su piel como si fueran trogloditas.
Para mi es parte del plan Kalergi... bestializar y despojar a los europeos de la urbanidad ganada tras siglos de esmero, para, al final mezclarse con el salvajismo que (ya) está aqui.

escrito desde algun lugar, seguro. desde un zapatofono


----------



## Segismunda (20 Abr 2016)

Qué cochinada de hilo. Yo jamás me haría un tatuaje, eso es para ordinarias, en cambio reconozco que en un macho ALFA uno (sólo uno) tiene su encanto.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Jul 2016)

Tatuadas "reivindicativas":

¿Recuerdan la _*"Noche de las antorchas"*_ Pamplonica de 2014?:

La noche de las antorchas feministas en Pamplona (miedo inside) - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Hilo im-per-di-ble. Ábranlo en pestaña aparte si no lo han visto porque de aquellos polvos vienen estos lodos.​
Pues tenemos edición 2016:

naiz: hedabidea zara - Manifestación nocturna contra la violencia machista

Como en 2014 *los mass mierda OCULTAN *esta extraña manifestación, mezcla de "magia" (acepción *magick*), psicoanálisis, _psicomagia_ de Jodorowsky (repelente personaje) y _happening_ callejero.

Con novedades en 2016: Desnudos integrales (cada vez más habituales en estos ámbitos) y pintarrajeado "tribal".

Da muy, muy, muy mal rollo:







Nueva escenografía 2016: Desnudos integrales. Observen los tatuajes (tienen tiempo y dinero para tatuarse, y no son tatuajes pequeños) y la comodidad que tienen desnudas en plena calle.

Tatuarse es uno de los rasgos del _borregomátrix_:

Tatuajes: El 67% dan problemas puntuales y el 6% dejan secuelas de salud permanentes.Tintas son de seguridad desconocida - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía​
Pero si formas parte de un "grupo oprimido". ¿Para qué te desnudas en plena calle? ¿Se imaginan ustedes a Judíos desnudándose en Alemania en 1934? Desnudándote precisamente te haces más vulnerable.

No tiene ninguna lógica, excepto que sea un _*desnudo de poder*_, esto es: _*Me desnudo porque en pelotas te excito, te controlo y -por lo tanto- soy poderosa*_







Pinturas corporales y capuchas. Parece un rito satánico-primitivista de muy, muy mal rollo, sacado de la película _*"Las brujas de Zurragamurdi"*_.







Se desnudan en la calle, se pintan y sacan la lengua. ¿Hace acaso esto alguien "oprimido"? ¿Que "poder" gana alguien haciendo esto?







Colapsada y en posición fetal sobre el suelo empapado. A saber qué traumas existenciales motivan este extrañísimo happening.































Escenografía clásica 2014 repetida en 2016. Nada no visto hasta ahora.

Me pongo a pensar en qué inventarán para próximos años. Algunas ideas:

* Asesinato ritual de muñequitos representando fetos, previo "parto" simulado del muñequito.

* Apuñalamientos simbólicos.

* Decapitación de muñecos de hombres. Es lo que les falta después de ahorcarlos en 2014:





* "Sangre" menstrual simulada (o real). Ya han explorado esa avenida "estética":





Recuerdo que las Ordenanzas de Convivencia de Pamplona prohiben desnudarse en la calle. Esta manifestación es ilegal. Da lo mismo.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (6 Jul 2016)

El otro dia fui a un centro comercial después de casi un año sin pisar uno y sinceramente me soprendió la cantidad de gente que llevaba tatuajes enormes.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Sep 2016)

¿Qué contiene la tinta de los tatuajes? - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Ene 2017)

¿Tienes un tatuaje? ¡Cuidado, enseñarlo puede ser ilegal! - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Feb 2017)

Yo creo que los tontos son los que se tatúan:

Josef Ajram: "Hoy en día quien se compra un coche y lo paga es tonto". - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## HATE (14 Feb 2017)

Estoy impaciente por ver a toda esa gente que va tatuada llegar a viejos. La imagen va a ser demigrante a mas no poder.


----------



## Gothaus (14 Feb 2017)

San Marco dijo:


> El otro dia fui a un centro comercial después de casi un año sin pisar uno y sinceramente me soprendió la cantidad de gente que llevaba tatuajes enormes.



Las modas. Mañana se pone de moda cortarse el meñique y todos los descerebrados a cortarse el meñique.

Hace treinta años los que llevaban tatuajes eran gentes chungas. Y hoy, mire.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (14 Feb 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Tatuarse nunca ha sido "Consumo Responsable", pero es que no es sólo que uno tire el dinero para empeorar sus perspectivas laborales, es que además corre riesgos toxicológicos.



Te olvidas de lo más importante: si ayuda a la reproducción todas las demás consideraciones poco cuentan.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Feb 2017)

Pues yo tengo la teoría de que nuestros queridísimos mandamases promueven y animan a todos sus borreguillos a tatuarse para que sus cadaveres sean reconocibles fácilmente. 
Te matan, te decapitan, te cortan las manos, pero aun así podrán reconocer lo que queda de ti por el tatoo de la calavera y las dos pollas cruzadas que te hiciste para ligar en la sauna. Todo muy normal.


----------



## etsai (14 Feb 2017)

HATE dijo:


> Estoy impaciente por ver a toda esa gente que va tatuada llegar a viejos. La imagen va a ser demigrante a mas no poder.



No hace falta que esperes tanto hombre, date una vuelta por zonas de turisteo guiri de la costa española. 

Yo la primera vez que vi viejos tatuados, derroidos con piercings dando asco en piscinas y playas fue en Torrevieja en los 80.

Simplemente pensaba que venía la gente más bajuna de otros países, veía a mis padres con su habitual seriedad en el vestir y pensaba que toda aquella decadencia estaba muy lejos de llegar aquí.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (14 Feb 2017)

Mazadura con calcamonías MANDA


----------



## wolfy (15 Feb 2017)

CroKeT! dijo:


> bueno yo tengo un brazo tatuado y acabo de mejorar mi empleo y el jefe mio sabe que tengo el brazo tatuado y 0 problemas, simplemente taparlo por politicas de empresa (al jefe le gusto el tatuaje :: ) y ya esta :nusenuse:




Dices que a tu jefe le gusta tu tatuaje y que acabas de mejorar tu empleo??????

sigue así guapetón y cuidado con las ventanas orientadas pa cuenca.

:XX:


----------



## Fetuccini (4 Abr 2017)

HATE dijo:


> Estoy impaciente por ver a toda esa gente que va tatuada llegar a viejos. La imagen va a ser demigrante a mas no poder.









Exactamente como cualquier otro viejo. No es que me gusten mucho los tatuajes, pero este no es motivo. Cuando estés todo arrugado te va a dar igual estarlo con o sin tatuajes.

Además, hay mucha diferencia entre tener tatuada la cara y el cuello o llevar algo en un hombro.


----------



## Gorguera (15 Jun 2017)

¿Cual es vuestra opinión al respecto de esta noticia? ¿Es el estudio creíble?

Tattoos May Change The Way You Sweat: Study


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ago 2017)

Un tatuaje de henna desfigura el brazo de una niña de siete años


----------



## Gorguera (16 Ago 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Un tatuaje de henna desfigura el brazo de una niña de siete años



El problema en ese caso no ha sido la henna, que ha sido usada desde hace siglos en África y el Medio Oriente, sino en el tinte negro que se ha añadido para que esta no luciese con su tono rojizo natural (PPDA (para-fenilendiamina); y que es empleado a su vez en algunos tintes capilares.

Paraphenylenediamine in Black Henna Tattoos


----------



## bladu (19 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Hay que ser subnormal para criticar a los que llevan tatuajes ...digo , para criticar a los que critican a los que llevan tatuajes .
> El tatuaje es una especie de ( auto ) mutilacion . Y solo se ( auto ) mutilan aquellos seres inferiores que sienten odio y desprecio por si mismos . Seres infelices e insignificantes que creen que un rotulo en el cuerpo les hace mas y mejores sin percatarse que su mediocridad es fruto de una lamentable combinacion de genes y una mala educacion , aderezada con algun ( os ) traumas de abuso y / o abandono infantil . Darle trabajo a un especimen de dicha calana solo puede entenderse si el empleador pertence a la misma tribu de subnormales porque el tatuado si no lo hace a la entrada ...
> El clapham no tiene dudas . Los tatuados , los motoristas y los que fuman , los que beben alcohol , se drogan , los que ponen la musica por encima de los 55 decibles , los que no se afeitan , los que van a " la ultima moda " , los que se echan perfume , los que se untan desodorante con aluminio , los que comen gluten y toman leche de vaca , los que se hipotecan , los tienen tarjeta de credito , los que creen en el fraude del SIDA , Zika , Ebola ...y los que tienen mas de 500 $ en su cuenta en el banco son ...anormales
> El clapham puede estar de acuerdo con la diversidad cultural . Que te perfores la nariz cmo si fueras un paki o te perfores las orejas como un indigena Dogon es impresentable , me da igual si llevas unos converse y tradeas bitcoin
> Le doy un THANKS al autor de este hilo aunque no puedo thankear todavia por cosas del destino , digo...de mi cuenta




Amen de ser gente vacia. No falla la ecuacion: cuanto mas tatuado, y mas dibujos ridiculos, acorde con la persona, mas vacia esta dicha persona.


----------



## Hermericus (19 Ago 2017)

El tatuaje realiza una gran labor social.

Es la marca del garrulo.


----------



## Gorguera (2 Sep 2017)

Interesante, no se si lo había puesto ya por aquí, pero parece ser que los tatuajes dificultan la sudoración y hacen que se pierda más sodio:

Skin Tattoos Alter Sweat Rate and Na+ Concentration. - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## piru (2 Sep 2017)

Hermericus dijo:


> El tatuaje realiza una gran labor social.
> 
> Es la marca del garrulo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Sep 2017)

A mí particularmente ni me molesta ni me deja de molestar la gente tatuada. Yo no me tatuaría porque si cambias de opinión y te deja de gustar es difícil borrarlo y porque además no me apetece ponerme tinta bajo la piel porque las tintas suelen llevar metales pesados, los cuales me parecen muy poco recomendable para la salud.


----------



## gester (2 Sep 2017)

Dónde estén las calcomanías del bollycao que se quiten los tatuajes. ::


----------



## etsai (2 Sep 2017)

El otro día conocí en persona a un afamado (en Euskadi) periodista que trabaja sobre todo en radio, pero que también ha hecho televisión.

Siempre viste de traje por lo que me sorprendí al comprobar que tenía brazos y piernas tatuados con los motivos más peregrinos: un mapa de la Tierra Media (muy apropiado para no perderse en Euskadi), emoticonos, letras, trivales, de todo. No me podía creer que fuera el pero si, es el.

Para mi ya ha perdido la poca credibilidad que puede tener un periodista que trabaja en lo público.


----------



## Blink (13 Sep 2017)

La tinta de los tatuajes afecta al sistema inmune | ciencia-y-salud/salud | EL MUNDO

...


> La falta de estudios clínicos sobre esta materia, sin embargo, ha mantenido hasta la fecha la incógnita sobre los efectos concretos que provocan en la salud ciertos conservantes y contaminantes asociados a los pigmentos que decoran la piel. Ahora, un grupo de científicos alemanes y franceses han desvelado por primera vez, en la revista Scientific Reports, que estas sustancias viajan por el cuerpo hasta los ganglios linfáticos.



...


----------



## luismarple (13 Sep 2017)

etsai dijo:


> El otro día conocí en persona a un afamado (en Euskadi) periodista que trabaja sobre todo en radio, pero que también ha hecho televisión.
> 
> Siempre viste de traje por lo que me sorprendí al comprobar que tenía brazos y piernas tatuados con los motivos más peregrinos: un mapa de la Tierra Media (muy apropiado para no perderse en Euskadi), emoticonos, letras, trivales, de todo. No me podía creer que fuera el pero si, es el.
> 
> Para mi ya ha perdido la poca credibilidad que puede tener un periodista que trabaja en lo público.



Felix Linares está tatuado??? y tú qué hacías viéndole en pelotas????

---------- Post added 13-sep-2017 at 12:34 ----------

Me flipa la mayoría de veganos concienciados con su salud que sólo toman cosas naturales para cuidar su cuerpo están tatuados con sustancias que no saben qué son y que llevarán toda la puta vida.


----------



## Gothaus (13 Sep 2017)

Un gran detector de idiotas y de putas.


----------



## Alehop (13 Sep 2017)

No hace mucho decían que según en qué centros, si el material no estaba bien tratado podías coger hasta hepatitis (razón suficiente para no hacerse ninguno, además de las ya nombradas). Pero bueno, cada cual sabe qué hacer con su vida y con su cuerpo. Y la info nunca está de más.


----------



## JimJones (13 Sep 2017)

Alehop dijo:


> No hace mucho decían que según en qué centros, si el material no estaba bien tratado podías coger hasta hepatitis (razón suficiente para no hacerse ninguno, además de las ya nombradas). Pero bueno, cada cual sabe qué hacer con su vida y con su cuerpo. Y la info nunca está de más.



Por esa misma razon no vayas al dentista.


----------



## Blink (13 Sep 2017)

Alehop dijo:


> No hace mucho decían que según en qué centros, si el material no estaba bien tratado podías coger hasta hepatitis (razón suficiente para no hacerse ninguno, además de las ya nombradas). Pero bueno, *cada cual sabe qué hacer con su vida y con su cuerpo*. Y la info nunca está de más.



Iluso! ) 
Las consecuencias se acaban "socializando" entre todos. Para empezar porque todos los problemas sanitarios que sufran los tatuados los pagamos a escote entre todos. Igual que el de los alcohólicos, los fumadores, los drogadictos...


----------



## JimJones (13 Sep 2017)

Blink dijo:


> Iluso! )
> Las consecuencias se acaban "socializando" entre todos. Para empezar porque todos los problemas sanitarios que sufran los tatuados los pagamos a escote entre todos. Igual que el de los alcohólicos, los fumadores, los drogadictos...



Igual que los de los que corren, montan en bici, hacen senderismo etc etc, lo que pasa que eso queda menos guay y sano decirlo no?


----------



## ⨁ Kuklinski ⨁ (13 Sep 2017)

JimJones dijo:


> Igual que los de los que corren, montan en bici, hacen senderismo etc etc, lo que pasa que eso queda menos guay y sano decirlo no?



Y los que comen comida chatarra, fuman, beben, van de putas, conducen haciendo al fitipaldi, turistean a paises con enfernedades extrañas y asi ad infinitum


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Jun 2018)

Las nanopartículas de los tatuajes se filtran hasta los ganglios linfáticos - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (16 Sep 2019)

Un tatuaje indicando el tipo sanguíneo, alergia o alguna complicación a nivel médico no lo vería mal. Sobre todo para los ingleses esos que las lumis de Benidorm les dejan literalmente en bolas en medio de un descampado. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spinelli (18 Sep 2019)

Se te olvida la obligación de usar pigmentos del cuñado de algún pez gordo homongolados


----------



## galdubat (18 Sep 2019)

Pues ya si solo por la posible toxicidad son deacartables, mirad quien se mete a tatuar, y ya parece una lotería chunga.

El peligro de los TATUAJES / TATTOOs y su conexión con pactos satánicos – parasitación espiritual

Conozco que muchasores de Muay Thay han sido por monjes por cuestiones espiritustas


----------



## mildiez (23 Ene 2020)

Artículo con muchas referencias.

¿Qué riesgos para la salud tienen los tatuajes? Esto dice la ciencia


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 May 2021)

__





Aynrandiano tengo una pregunta para ti que te va a ROMPER. Te vas a quedar en shock, casi temblando


La pregunta es, @AYN RANDiano2 : ¿Por qué no te tatúas? Piénsalo bien. Aprehéndelo. Tú que vas por la calle mirando las esquinas, que te pones con andar vigoroso para no parecer una presa fácil, que en tu afán porque nadie te diga nada incluso aceptas las incomodidades de llevar una...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Supremacía (25 May 2021)

Hache dijo:


> A Aynrandiano le parece cojonuda la discriminación laboral por llevar tatuajes y ya de paso, afirma que los tatuados no tienen las ideas bien estructuradas.



Los tatuados se merecen todo lo malo que les pase. Si a causa de su retraso mental los discriminan y no les dan trabajo, es única y exclusivamente su puta culpa. Nadie los obliga a pintarrajearse la piel con tanta mierda.


----------



## Uritorco (25 May 2021)




----------



## lappin7 (25 May 2021)

Como dijo un miembro destacado de este foro del cual no recuerdo su nombre, pero que le agradezco el comentario:
*¡CADA TATUAJE SON 20 POLLAS¡*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Mar 2022)

Noticia: - La predicción de Bill Gates: esto va a reemplazar a los celulares en los próximos años


Se trata de un tatuaje electrónico que sirve para medir y detectar los valores médicos de una persona: ¿Cómo funciona? El magnate y multimillonario Bill Gates, invirtió una parte de su fortuna en un nuevo desarrollo de la biotecnología que, según él, podría llevar a cabo las mismas funciones...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Talosgüevos (3 Mar 2022)

Mi último ligue me decia que si volviese a ser joven se haría tatuajes , le pregunto que porque y me suelta tan pancha que como los demás se los hacen ella también , ósea que ni le gustan y se lo haría solo por la puta moda, personalidad 0. Pero es que incluso personas que tenía por inteligentes se hacen tatuajes ya de mayores, no lo entiendo, mi sobrina con casi 40 puso hace unos días una foto con un tatuaje que se hizo en el costado ¿ que puta necesidad tenia ? ¿ quiere aparentar que aún es joven ? Es que es absurdo . Para mi los tatuajes siguen siendo un detector de retrasados.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.

Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis.


----------



## Albtd43 (3 Mar 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Mi último ligue me decia que si volviese a ser joven se haría tatuajes , le pregunto que porque y me suelta tan pancha que como los demás se los hacen ella también , ósea que ni le gustan y se lo haría solo por la puta moda, personalidad 0. Pero es que incluso personas que tenía por inteligentes se hacen tatuajes ya de mayores, no lo entiendo, mi sobrina con casi 40 puso hace unos días una foto con un tatuaje que se hizo en el costado ¿ que puta necesidad tenia ? ¿ quiere aparentar que aún es joven ? Es que es absurdo . Para mi los tatuajes siguen siendo un detector de retrasados.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> ...




*Los tatuajes son como los bozales.*


El que no es un borrego, lo entenderá. El que es un borrego, se sentirá atacado y ofendido.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (3 Mar 2022)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con el hilo. Exceptuando su comparación con quienes tienen motos.



Tienes razón, los de las motos son más retrasados y faltos de personalidad que los de los tatuajes


----------



## celebro (4 Mar 2022)

JimJones dijo:


> en este hilo esta cogido con pinzas...
> 
> No te afeites que mira lo que pasa:
> 
> ...



Y recortandome la barba deprisa y con tijeras casi me corto el lobulo de la oreja alguna vez.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (4 Mar 2022)

Lo peor es que contagian el VIH


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Jul 2022)

__





EGB ¿Con qué nos daban las calcomanias? Dia mundial del tatuaje


Felicidades a los SUBNORMALES quitarlos con laser es dolorosisimo, que se jodan los imbeciles. LAS CALCOMANIAS ¿venian en la pantera rosa? ¿Phoskitos? ¿o se vendian sueltas en el kiosco? NO ME ACUERDO, gracias.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## HaCHa (18 Jul 2022)

JimJones dijo:


> Si se controlan, las tintas de un estudio tienen que estar homologadas.



Bah, que las tintas que daban problemas ya se dejaron de usar en los ochenta. A día de hoy cuando todavía se da que alguien se las mete es porque está en manos de un tatuador tercermundista.

El hilo este no es más que propaganda de los puretas y los carcamales que todavía no han comprendido que hoy llevar toda la piel de serie es como estar en bolas o como tener toda la casa con las paredes en blanco.


----------



## Playero (18 Jul 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Tatuarse nunca ha sido "Consumo Responsable", pero es que no es sólo que uno tire el dinero para empeorar sus perspectivas laborales, es que además corre riesgos toxicológicos.
> 
> Referencia científica:
> 
> ...



En esto tengo que darte la razón amigo.


----------



## Salchichonio (18 Jul 2022)

El zumbadondel chaleco antibalas a diario criticando a quien se hace un tatuaje.

Un figura.


----------



## bladu (21 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Bah, que las tintas que daban problemas ya se dejaron de usar en los ochenta. A día de hoy cuando todavía se da que alguien se las mete es porque está en manos de un tatuador tercermundista.
> 
> El hilo este no es más que propaganda de los puretas y los carcamales que todavía no han comprendido que hoy llevar toda la piel de serie es como estar en bolas o como tener toda la casa con las paredes en blanco.



En fin... Lo que hay que leer


----------



## Archimanguina (21 Jul 2022)

JimJones dijo:


> Cuentelo todo tambien en la antiguedad eran simbolos de valor, honor, y con distintos significados rituales.



si como el que tatuaban a cuchillo en la frente con la pena impuesta para que no pudiera escapar...


----------

